

Show HN: shelf-reading & inventory management with augmented reality - hodgesmr
http://shelvar.com/

======
DEinspanjer
Now _this_ is a good use case for Google Glasses. :)

I really love this concept, even though I don't work in a library.

I haven't dug in beyond the landing page, but I wonder if they have technical
specs or possibly even open source portions of the code for their tag and the
real-time processing of them.

I've been looking at the feasibility of creating QR codes for all the coins I
inherited from my dad's coin collection to make it easy to look up the info on
them. One of the advantages of QR was that it would be possible to store the
basic information directly in the tag without requiring a database backend,
but it felt pretty laggy to snap the QR then click to read the text.

I love the fact that this system is drawing the status info on screen in real
time.

------
hodgesmr
Youtube link: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5syfcmV3mwQ>

